# Is MDF any good?



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi all is there any reason why I *shouldn't* use MDF to build a Royal rack ?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Can't see why you couldn't use it, so long as it is sealed to stop any moisture getting in then it should be ok :2thumb:.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

MDF holds heat in very well and is inexpensive to buy. :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if its a lidded rack then build away. If it's lidless you could do with giving it a coat of varnish incase of any humidity.


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

mdf it a great cheep way to build reptile housing just make sure you seal it as its porus and if you happen to get mites at anytime its a :censor: to get them out of the mdf...:2thumb:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

When mdf's heated it gives out dangerous toxins to your reptiles. preferbly try not to use it plywood and contiboard and laminated chipboard good


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

Spencer95 said:


> When mdf's heated it gives out dangerous toxins to your reptiles. preferbly try not to use it plywood and contiboard and laminated chipboard good


Yeh MDF is really toxic. I wouldn't use it. If you do make sure to wear a dust mask as you do not want to breath in the fumes and dust. : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

MDF itself isn't toxic at all.

The formaldehyde is toxic when you breathe it in and that's when you're cutting it in large quantities. Making a viv / stack / rack out of MDF = perfectly fine. Sticking a load of it in a viv, and a saw for the snake / lizard to chopping it up = a bit dodgy.

Medium Density Fibreboard

MDF being dangerous seems to be a common myth on these boards


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

ive heard when heated it gives off toxins.


----------



## coopdog (Feb 6, 2007)

its not the mdf its self its the glue that is used to bind the cardboard togeather thats all mdf is really recycled cardboard as ahs been said its perfectly safe as long as your not cutting massive ammounts in a confined space..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Spencer95 said:


> ive heard when heated it gives off toxins.


seems to be the vivs version of Chinese Whispers. Somebody said it on here a while ago and it seems that people remember it when MDF's mentioned.


----------

